# Artisan Indigo Video Review



## Dan Masshardt

Quick YouTube overview / review of the newish Indigo kit from craft supplies

http://youtu.be/7J0Eyu5uTGs


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## beck3906

Thanks for the review.   Does this model relate to another name for another vendor?


----------



## Charlie_W

Hi Dan!   
Thanks for another top notch video review. 

As in the other thread, I too am not a big fan of the roller clip. I do like the long blank though! Sort of like a long clicker but in a twist version.
It appears one needs to align the textured finial to the clip before pressing in to have the texturing either align with the clip or at 90 degrees. I am assuming there was no alignment notch on the finial for the clip.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Charlie_W said:


> Hi Dan!
> 
> Thanks for another top notch video review.
> 
> 
> 
> As in the other thread, I too am not a big fan of the roller clip. I do like the long blank though! Sort of like a long clicker but in a twist version.
> 
> It appears one needs to align the textured finial to the clip before pressing in to have the texturing either align with the clip or at 90 degrees. I am assuming there was no alignment notch on the finial for the clip.





Interesting comment Charlie.  I honestly hadn't thought of it...  there is no cutout, so if it is important to you to have the lines on the top correspond to the clip in a certain way, that should be factored in at assembly.    I'll comment later if it's possible to adjust the clip at all after assembly.  

The lines on the side of the finial piece will good good no matter what.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

